# 2015 NBA Draft lottery



## 29380

> Months of anticipation and, in some cases, tanking have led to this moment: The NBA is holding its annual draft lottery drawing in New York City on Tuesday (8:30 p.m. ET, ESPN), when 14 teams will vie for the No. 1 overall pick. Once the ping pong balls fall, Kentucky's Karl Towns, Duke's Jahlil Okafor, and the rest of the 2015 draft class will officially begin the process of finding out where they will begin their professional careers.
> 
> The ongoing NBA playoffs stand as clear evidence of the lottery's importance. Six of the eight teams that advanced to the conference semifinals featured No. 1 overall picks as key building blocks: LeBron James and Kyrie Irving (Cavaliers), Derrick Rose (Bulls), John Wall (Wizards), Blake Griffin (Clippers), Dwight Howard (Rockets), and Andrew Bogut (Warriors). Two other No. 1 overall picks—Tim Duncan (Spurs) and Anthony Davis (Pelicans)—went out in the first round. What's more, this year's top seven finishers in the MVP voting (Stephen Curry, James Harden, James, Russell Westbrook, Davis, Chris Paul, and LaMarcus Aldridge) were all lottery picks, with all but Curry being selected in the top four. All of that cheesy "today's drafts prospects are tomorrow's superstars" talk you're bound to hear over the next 24 hours is rooted in very, very firm reality.
> 
> Here's a rundown of what to expect on Tuesday and some of the key questions around this year's lottery.
> 
> Which teams will be in attendance?
> 
> The 14 teams invited to the lottery are this year's non-playoff teams, and they are arranged in order such that teams with worse records have a higher probability of earning one of the top three picks than teams with better records. Below, find the 14 teams invited to the lottery, as well as their chances of winning the No. 1 selection.
> 
> Timberwolves (16-66): 25%
> Knicks (17-65): 19.9%
> Sixers (18-64): 15.6%
> Lakers (21-61): 11.9%
> Magic (25-57): 8.8%
> Kings (29-53): 6.3%
> Nuggets (30-52): 4.3%
> Pistons (32-50): 2.8%
> Hornets (33-49): 1.7%
> Heat (37-45): 1.1%
> Pacers (38-44): 0.8%
> Jazz (38-44): 0.7%
> Suns (39-43): 0.6%
> Thunder (45-37): 0.5%
> How does the lottery work?
> 
> The lottery drawing process is straightforward. Fourteen numbered balls are placed into a hopper and each team is assigned its designated percentage of the possible four-digit combinations. Four numbers are drawn, and the team whose numbers corresponds to that four-number combination wins the No. 1 pick. The process is then repeated for the No. 2 and the No. 3 picks. The remaining picks—Nos. 4 through 14—proceed in order from worst to best record.
> 
> What could go wrong?
> 
> In most years, the worst-case scenario is that the team with the best shot at the No. 1 pick gets jumped by three teams with better records, thereby pushing it down to the No. 4 pick. For example, Minnesota might fall from No. 1—where it could take its pick between Towns and Okafor—to No. 4, where it might be forced to "settle" for a player like Emmanuel Mudiay (who played professionally in China this year) or Duke's Justise Winslow.
> 
> If you're a sucker for a potential disaster, look no further than the Lakers. After enduring three consecutive season-ending injuries to Kobe Bryant and back-to-back lottery trips, L.A. finds itself fourth in the draft order, with an 11.9% chance of snagging the No. 1 pick. Lakers fans should be drooling: franchise legends Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Magic Johnson and Shaquille O'Neal were all No. 1 picks. But there's a catch, and it's a big one.
> L.A. shipped a protected first-round pick to Phoenix in the 2012 sign-and-trade deal that landed Steve Nash. The Suns in turn traded that pick to the Sixers at this year's deadline in a three-team deal that sent Brandon Knight from the Bucks to the Suns. According to the protections, the Lakers get to keep their pick if it remains in the top five but they must send it to the Sixers if it lands at six or seven. Put another way, two teams must jump over the Lakers in the lottery order for the Sixers to receive the pick. In case you're wondering, there is a 17.2% chance of that happening, leaving L.A. empty-handed after the worst season in its 67-year franchise history.
> 
> What else could go wrong?
> 
> Although it wouldn't be quite as catastrophic, the Heat are also in danger of losing their pick. Miami will begin the drawing in the No. 10 slot. However, if any of the four teams behind it in the draft order jump up into the top three, the Heat must turn their pick over to the Sixers. Why? Miami originally sent out a top-10 protected pick to Cleveland as part of the 2010 sign-and-trade payoff for LeBron James. The Cavaliers in turn shipped that pick to the Sixers in last summer's three-team trade that landed Kevin Love in Cleveland.
> 
> What could go right?
> 
> The flip side to those two nightmare scenarios for the Lakers and Heat would be an unlikely dream scenario in which the Sixers wind up holding three of the 14 lottery picks. Philadelphia's absolute best-case involves it jumping from No. 3 to No. 1 with its own pick, claiming the Lakers' pick at No. 6, and obtaining the Heat's pick at No. 11. (Click here for more on the likelihood of this possibility unfolding.)
> 
> This would amount to pure anarchy, as the Sixers have been the most shameless (or devoted, depending on how you look at it) in their long-term rebuilding approach. Philadelphia has hoarded draft picks like crazy, and could theoretically field a 2015-16 starting lineup that includes three 2015 lottery picks plus 2013 lottery pick Nerlens Noel and 2014 lottery pick Joel Embiid. The NBA's Board of Governors has already weighed the possibility of lottery reform in hopes of curbing tanking, and one would imagine that a perfect storm like this could reopen that conversation quickly, if for no other reason than envy.
> Who needs No. 1 the most?
> 
> The Knicks are the clear leader in the clubhouse when it comes to desperation. The Knicks sport: a despised owner in James Dolan who hired the disgraced Isiah Thomas (he of the sexual harassment history) to run his WNBA team; a president in Phil Jackson who spends his days trolling on Twitter over the supposed unimportance of the three-point shot; a coach in Derek Fisher who made it two months into his career before fans were wearing bags on their heads and calling for his firing; a superstar in Carmelo Anthony who will earn more than $100 million over the next four years after playing just 40 games last season due to a knee injury; and a roster that has been gutted to the point that Anthony's supporting cast is so anonymous that it might as well be in witness protection. Basketball fans in the Big Apple really need some hope.
> 
> Who 'deserves' to win?
> 
> If New York's despair isn't your cup of tea, there are a few other options.
> 
> On pure merit, the Timberwolves are a solid choice: they combine the league's worst record, with a clear need for new talent, a questionable coach/front office dynamic, and a depressing track record of missing the playoffs for 11 straight years.
> 
> If you're looking to even the score, the Sixers fell from No. 2 to No. 3 last year, and they responded by failing to win 20 games for the second straight season. A jump up the board this year would fast-track GM Sam Hinkie's rebuilding effort.
> The Lakers aren't quite as desperate as the Knicks, but they're close. The front-office has looked rudderless since longtime owner Dr. Jerry Buss died in 2013, coach Byron Scott was a mess in his first year in L.A., Bryant is clogging the salary cap while clinging to his past greatness, the rest of the roster is severely talent and potential, and 2014 lottery pick Julius Randle suffered a season-ending injury during his first regular-season game. There isn't much pity around the league for a franchise that has won 16 titles and rakes in hundreds of millions of dollars on its local television deal, but the Lakers are in need of some good fortune when it comes to the ping pong balls as anyone.
> 
> Who should go No. 1 overall?
> 
> Most of the discussion at the top of the board this year has centered on Towns and Okafor. That debate kicked up another notch when both Kentucky and Duke made the Final Four, with the Blue Devils taking home the title. This is a juicy conversation: Okafor is the more traditional, polished scorer, while Towns is the more versatile, "modern" option. For a full breakdown, check out this SI.com roundtable.
> 
> What's the dream player/team fit?
> 
> Although Timberwolves fans probably don't want to hear this scenario just yet—because it would only likely come to fruition if their team slipped down the draft board—my ideal player/team pairing would land the 19-year-old Winslow in Minnesota. Yes, the Timberwolves really need size—center Nikola Pekovic has missed tons of time with injuries and stopgap power forward Thaddeus Young was traded to Brooklyn at the deadline for aging hype man Kevin Garnett—but a Winslow/Andrew Wiggins pairing on the wing is just too tantalizing. Wiggins, the 2015 Rookie of the Year, had a phenomenal first season that surpassed expectations, and he looks destined for superstardom.
> 
> Still, he needs a lot of help, as coach Flip Saunders forced Wiggins to carry a heavy, heavy load from a minutes and offensive responsibility standpoint as a rookie. That burden could easily continue for years. Making Wiggins' life easier is Saunders' top priority, and Winslow would certainly help accomplish that goal. Adding the 6-foot-7 Duke product to the mix would pair Wiggins with another scoring threat, a strong perimeter defender, and a quality athlete. In all likelihood, Wiggins and Winslow would establish themselves as the NBA's best wing duo within 3-to-5 years, and that high-upside core would give the Timberwolves a clear, exciting identity around which to build out the rest of the roster. Sure, they might not be Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen, LeBron James and Dwyane Wade, or Kevin Durant and James Harden, but they could still be something very, very special together.
> 
> What's the most mind-blowing thing that could happen?
> 
> Oklahoma City was eliminated from the playoffs on the last day of the regular season, when New Orleans beat San Antonio to clinch the West's No. 8 seed. That left a Thunder team that is a perennial title contender in the lottery for the first time since 2009, when they selected Harden with the No. 3 pick.
> 
> The Thunder have just a 0.5% chance of winning the No. 1 pick and a 1.82% chance of moving into the top three...but what if that happened?! New coach Billy Donovan could potentially welcome back 2014 MVP Kevin Durant from injury by rolling out a rotation that includes Westbrook, Serge Ibaka, Steven Adams, Enes Kanter, Andre Roberson, Anthony Morrow, Mitch McGary, Nick Collison and someone like Towns, Okafor or Winslow. That team would be absurd. Can we fast forward to the 2016 Western Conference finals between the Warriors and Thunder right now?
> 
> Or, Oklahoma City GM Sam Presti could use that pick as the centerpiece of his efforts to convince Durant to re-sign with the Thunder in July 2016. A top-three pick plus contracts should be a strong enough package to land an All-Star caliber player. A lottery lightning strike in Oklahoma City would have the power to erase all of our assumptions about the lay of the land in the West for the next half-decade.
> 
> What's the one thing we can all agree on?
> 
> That the Cavaliers can't win this thing for the third straight year and the fourth time since 2011.


http://www.si.com/nba/2015/05/19/nb...preview-odds-karl-anthony-towns-jahlil-okafor


----------



## Marcus13

I will think positive thoughts for Indiana and Miami - it'd be great for one of them to shoot into the top three


----------



## ATLien

Hopefully the East gets all the top picks and Lakers fall out of the top 5


----------



## Sir Patchwork

About a 2% chance OKC gets a top 3 pick. The unlucky becomes the lucky tonight. They don't need Towns or Okafor, but Russell would be a nice fit. The D'Angelo Russell Westrook backcourt would terrorize the league.


----------



## Porn Player

ATLien said:


> Hopefully the East gets all the top picks and Lakers fall out of the top 5


As long as the Knicks don't land in the top 3, I am fine with this. 

Sixers, Magic and TWolves to help continue the youth movement. All 3 then have a chance at fielding a really strong unit for the next 3-5 years.


----------



## bball2223

Go Knicks! Go Pistons!


----------



## Kreutz35

The worst thing about the Bucks being halfway decent this year is that we won't be seeing Mallory Edens tonight


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> The worst thing about the Bucks being halfway decent this year is that we won't be seeing Mallory Edens tonight


----------



## RollWithEm

Anjali World (daughter of King's owner) is still hotter than Mallory Edens (daughter of Bucks owner).


----------



## Dissonance

RollWithEm said:


> Anjali World (daughter of King's owner) is still hotter than Mallory Edens (daughter of Bucks owner).













Yeeeeah, no.


----------



## Dissonance

This is a neat breakdown via another thread



BlakeJesus said:


> More in depth lotto odds.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dissonance said:


> Yeeeeah, no.


It's not even really all that close, IMO.


----------



## 29380

I agree with @RollWithEm


----------



## MemphisX

I want the Thunder to get in the top 3 so the internet can melt down with whining.


----------



## Drizzy

Agreed with RWE at first glance actually.


----------



## Drizzy

Also want to echo the sentiments above...would really like to see the Lakers fall. Knicks too while you are at it.


----------



## Basel

Go Lakers!


----------



## Drizzy

Noel with the lucky suit.


----------



## Drizzy

14. OKC


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Damnit


----------



## Drizzy

13. Suns


----------



## Drizzy

12. Jazz


----------



## Drizzy

11. Pacers

76ers strike out there


----------



## Drizzy

10. Heat


----------



## Drizzy

9. Hornets


----------



## Drizzy

8. Pistons


----------



## Drizzy

7. Nuggets


----------



## Drizzy

COME ON LAKERS


----------



## Drizzy

6. Kings

Damnit.


----------



## Drizzy

5. Magic


----------



## Drizzy

4. Knicks

WOW


----------



## Drizzy

Fuck. Lakers jumped.


----------



## kbdullah

Knicks slide to 4.


----------



## Drizzy

Wolves, 76ers, Lakers.


----------



## Adam

LOL

Grats @Basel


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Lakers move up. Surprise surprise. This shit is fixed. And not for the right team.


----------



## kbdullah

Knicks benched Carmelo after the All-Star break for nothing :laugh:


----------



## Basel

Yes!!!


----------



## HKF

Hopefully Lakers get number one pick and take Okafor.


----------



## Drizzy

Give it to Minny.


----------



## kbdullah

I don't follow college basketball much, how big a difference is there b/w the projected 1st and projected 4th overall players?


----------



## Drizzy

3. 76ers

WOW


----------



## Drizzy

2. Lakers

Minny first at least.


----------



## kbdullah

TIMBERWOLVES BOUT TO BE STACKED


----------



## HKF

Minnesota finally gets the #1 pick. Don't blow it.


----------



## ChrisWoj

As usual.... Detroit doesn't move up. Never have, apparently never will. 

And so I ask this: as an active fan, what can I do myself to negatively impact the draft position of Justise Winslow?


----------



## HKF

Lakers drafting a center either way. Great. Hope Okafor is the pick though.


----------



## kbdullah

Rubio, LaVine, Shabazz, Wiggins, Bennett, Dieng, plus a new #1 pick. Goodness me.


----------



## MemphisX

Poor Minnesota....now everyone will fight to get drafted #2 .


----------



## 29380

Now we get to see if the Okafor #1 on Minny's board is true.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Minnesota putting, I'm guessing, Okafor in the front line. That's my call. The Lakers get Towns as their monster. Both guys are too athletic for big men, too talented and skilled.. just not going to get passed by a guard.


----------



## kbdullah

Rubio/LaVine/Wiggins/Okafor/Dieng.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

The west gets stronger. This is crazy.


----------



## HKF

Both bigs out West. Lady luck smiling on the Lakers to not lose that pick.


----------



## Adam

Okafor or Towns or both makes it known they won't play for Minny?


----------



## MemphisX

Sir Patchwork said:


> The west gets stronger. This is crazy.


Yep, #1 goes to a team stacked with young talent. #2 goes to a team that can attract free agents with ease.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Yes!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

Edit


----------



## Bogg

I wonder if Minnesota picking a big man leads to them trying to dump Nik Pekovic. Think the Nets are desperate to roll forward their big expirings enough to offer Joe Johnson's expiring for Pekovic, Kevin Martin, and their choice of Chase Budinger or Anthony Bennett?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Philly at #3 is probably a good thing for them. It takes the decision-making process out of it. If they had Okafor/Towns on the board, they'd have to consider them even though they need guards/wings much more. Now, they can draft Russell, hope Embiid/Noel are healthy, and go from there.


----------



## Adam

This is why the West stays dominant. This has been happening constantly for the past two decades. Go back to Tim Duncan. But we're not getting realignment so whatever. Imbalance is here to stay.


----------



## bball2223

Hoping Russell falls to the Knicks, and Johnson or Winslow falls to the Pistons.


----------



## HKF

1 - Towns (hopefully Minnesota does this)
2 - Okafor
3 - Russell
4 - Mudiay


----------



## Marcus13

The Lakers are gonna have the best frontcourt in the NBA in four years. Guaranteed.


----------



## Pablo5

Sir Patchwork said:


> Lakers move up. Surprise surprise. This shit is fixed. And not for the right team.


This is why the West will always stay stacked. The Lakers garbage asses will always get special treatment from the NBA. It will not matter though the will be in the lottery next year as well. The Knicks got screwed, lol…..


----------



## Pablo5

Adam said:


> This is why the West stays dominant. This has been happening constantly for the past two decades. Go back to Tim Duncan. But we're not getting realignment so whatever. Imbalance is here to stay.


Facts


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Wolves.


Fuck the Lakers. Smh.


----------



## FSH

Sir Patchwork said:


> Philly at #3 is probably a good thing for them. It takes the decision-making process out of it. If they had Okafor/Towns on the board, they'd have to consider them even though they need guards/wings much more. Now, they can draft Russell, hope Embiid/Noel are healthy, and go from there.


I thought it was well known Sixers want Russell badly? But ya not getting #2 was good for them.

Minny needs to deal Pekovic for a Scoring Guard now. Joe Johnson would actually be a great pick up

Knicks getting Maudiy is actually a solid move for them.


----------



## FSH

double post~


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> The Lakers are gonna have the best frontcourt in the NBA in four years. Guaranteed.


I'm going to go ahead and guarantee they don't.


----------



## R-Star

The guys calling that the Lakers got preferential treatment over the Knicks....... you realize the whole story behind Ewing right?


----------



## HKF

FSH said:


> I thought it was well known Sixers want Russell badly? But ya not getting #2 was good for them.
> 
> Minny needs to deal Pekovic for a Scoring Guard now. Joe Johnson would actually be a great pick up
> 
> Knicks getting Maudiy is actually a solid move for them.


No way. Pekovic is always hurt, but Joe Johnson does nothing for them other than take minutes away from Lavine and Wiggins. Minnesota is still in the lottery and needs to build organically. Kevin Martin also only makes like 6 million a year and scores almost 20 ppg. 

Minnesota needs to pick the BPA and keep building. That's it. No stupid trades, unless someone wants to just take Pekovic to get him off their books.


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> No way. Pekovic is always hurt, but Joe Johnson does nothing for them other than take minutes away from Lavine and Wiggins. Minnesota is still in the lottery and needs to build organically. Kevin Martin also only makes like 6 million a year and scores almost 20 ppg.
> 
> Minnesota needs to pick the BPA and keep building. That's it. No stupid trades, unless someone wants to just take Pekovic to get him off their books.


I legit forgot about Martin. But i dont think they move Pekovic.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> The guys calling that the Lakers got preferential treatment over the Knicks....... you realize the whole story behind Ewing right?


Yea, I mean, I don't get it - they were slotted fourth in a draft with a four-player top tier, and moved up two spots. It's not like they moved up from thirteen. It wasn't horrifically unlikely.


----------



## R-Star

HKF said:


> No way. Pekovic is always hurt, but Joe Johnson does nothing for them other than take minutes away from Lavine and Wiggins. Minnesota is still in the lottery and needs to build organically. Kevin Martin also only makes like 6 million a year and scores almost 20 ppg.
> 
> Minnesota needs to pick the BPA and keep building. That's it. No stupid trades, unless someone wants to just take Pekovic to get him off their books.


Smart man. You start bringing in over the hill former stars to the starting lineup and they're just taking away burn from Wiggins and the rest. 

They now have Wiggins and either Towns or Okafor to go with guys like Lavine, Dieng and Muhammed (Bennett? No? Alright.....). Build through the youth. Once they figure it out start making the tweaks to bring in vets to fill the roster out.

If you're bringing in a vet right now it's a Paul Pierce type of guy to take the young players under his wing. Not ISO Joe them out of half their shots.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Yea, I mean, I don't get it - they were slotted fourth in a draft with a four-player top tier, and moved up two spots. It's not like they moved up from thirteen. It wasn't horrifically unlikely.


Personally I think this is just another example of the Anti-Pacers establishment screwing over Indiana any way they can.


----------



## Bogg

HKF said:


> No way. Pekovic is always hurt, but Joe Johnson does nothing for them other than take minutes away from Lavine and Wiggins. Minnesota is still in the lottery and needs to build organically. Kevin Martin also only makes like 6 million a year and scores almost 20 ppg.
> 
> Minnesota needs to pick the BPA and keep building. That's it. No stupid trades, unless *someone wants to just take Pekovic to get him off their books.*


Getting Pekovic and Kevin Martin off their books would be the entire point of trading for Joe Johnson. Who else in the league is going to eat those contracts without demanding a pair of first-rounders or some mix of the non-Wiggins youngsters that they've stockpiled? Johnson's just on the roster until he agrees to a favorable enough buyout to get to free agency. Hell, if you trade for him on draft night you can have a buy-out in place to let him hit the free agent market July 1 and let him make the money back there with a contender.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Bogg said:


> Yea, I mean, I don't get it - they were slotted fourth in a draft with a four-player top tier, and moved up two spots. It's not like they moved up from thirteen. It wasn't horrifically unlikely.


Just for the record, I was joking earlier, in case the sarcasm wasn't clear.


----------



## Bogg

Sir Patchwork said:


> Just for the record, I was joking earlier, in case the sarcasm wasn't clear.


I was more replying to Pablo, I didn't think you were particularly serious.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Cavs winning 1000 number one picks in 5 years is more questionable than the Lakers moving up two spots.


----------



## MemphisX

Just a long line of franchises being rewarded for getting or to get arena funding...


----------



## HKF

Kevin Martin and Pekovic can still be good vets (who come off the bench) on a bad team. No reason to trade them because Free Agency isn't important until you know your young players can play. Again, there is no reason for Minnesota to be in a hurry.

On another note, Glenn Taylor did not look well. I hope he's okay health wise.


----------



## Jamel Irief

HKF said:


> Kevin Martin and Pekovic can still be good vets (who come off the bench) on a bad team. No reason to trade them because Free Agency isn't important until you know your young players can play. Again, there is no reason for Minnesota to be in a hurry.
> 
> On another note, Glenn Taylor did not look well. I hope he's okay health wise.


Agreed. Too often teams screw themselves out of productive players for cap room they don't even really use or need. That's why boston gets little zeke. 

Manny is better off keeping those two and going for forty wins letting the youngsters grow on a semi competitive team. Like Washington did getting nene and gortat


----------



## Drizzy

HKF said:


> On another note, Glenn Taylor did not look well. I hope he's okay health wise.


Noticed this as well. Concerning.


----------



## Floods

So I knew I wasn't going to be able to watch this live, so my plan was to watch it blind on youtube just now, because I love the excitement of lottery day even if my team isn't involved. I youtube '2015 nba draft lottery', and the description of the very first fucking video is "Minnesota Timberwolves win the 1st pick". Gee, thanks for spoiling, uploader. Go fuck yourself with a samurai sword.

Lesson learned, I guess!


----------



## AllRim

Floods said:


> So I knew I wasn't going to be able to watch this live, so my plan was to watch it blind on youtube just now, because I love the excitement of lottery day even if my team isn't involved. I youtube '2015 nba draft lottery', and the description of the very first fucking video is "Minnesota Timberwolves win the 1st pick". Gee, thanks for spoiling, uploader. *Go fuck yourself with a samurai sword.*
> 
> Lesson learned, I guess!


Full penetration?


----------



## Porn Player

It sounds like a lot of teams are looking to move out of the draft. 

I hope Masai get's us involved. Knicks @ 4 (Lowry), Lakers @ 2 (DeRozan), Magic @ 5 (Anything besides JVal). 

Porzingis, Winslow and Mudiay.


----------



## hroz

The problem the TWolves have now is that they have 4 Cs
Pek Dieng KG DP1
Payne is a decent PF.
Wiggins is their starting SF.
And they have Rubio(if they re sign him) LaVine Martin Muhammad as the guards.

They need another Forward or two.
Pek needs to be traded.
And Dieng does too if they bring back KG who frankly is a C now.


----------



## RollWithEm

The big question for the Wolves is...

Has a team ever started a season with the last three number 1 overall picks on their roster? I think it's pretty unlikely that that's ever happened before.

@Jamel Irief


----------



## RollWithEm

Obviously, the Wolves should take Towns because he fits better with their running style. 

Dieng protecting the rim with Rubio leading the break passing to Wiggins, Towns, Muhammad, LaVine, and Budinger? Who's lob city now?


----------



## HKF

Dieng is a backup 4/5. He's also already 25, even though he just completed his second year. He's irrelevant to who you draft. Pekovic has wobbly ankles. He's probably best used as a reserve for 20-25 minutes a night anyway. Might preserve him long-term. KG is finished and is more of a coach than a player at this point.

If you're 'Sota, you simply take the best center in Towns or Okafor. Towns is more versatile, but Okafor is an offensive machine. Tough choice.


----------

